# Rami w/XD mag extension



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anybody done the mag modification to the XD Pierce extension for the Rami. I have been trying to do one can't seem to make the mag sit right. Any suggestions?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Drew on this forum has done it on his short mag I believe. I'm sure he'll be in to help.

-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

gilfo said:


> Has anybody done the mag modification to the XD Pierce extension for the Rami. I have been trying to do one can't seem to make the mag sit right. Any suggestions?


just trim and sand until it works


----------

